# Basking light



## 34KING18 (Jun 26, 2012)

This may be a little confusing the question I ask so just try to follow me. ( my tank is 68x28x12 ) Right now I'm thinking of getting a tortoise and the way I have the lights set up , I have a 150 watt basking light and then I have a 160 watt Zoo Med PowerSun UV Mercury Vapor Lamp going above the whole enclosure to give the tortoise uva/uvb and heat. The average temperature in my house is around 70 degrees and that is like the cool side of the enclosure. Here are my question's: 

Could I get rid of the basking light, and replace it with the Mercury Vapor bulb so the tortoise gets heat/uva/uvb when it basks?

Would the tortoise still be getting the amount of uva/uvb and heat that he needs when he's not basking?

Would the tortoise bask under the mercury vapor bulb?

How high of a wattage of the mercury vapor bulb should I need? 100 or 160? The bulb would only be 8-10 inches from the substrate. 

Could I put the mercury vapor bulb at an angle so he has a spot to bask but it also lights up the enclosure a bit?

Would the mercury vapor bulb heat up the side of the enclosure that it's on but let the other side be cool?

That is the mercury bulb I'm thinking of buying : 160 or 100 watts?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AQDJ0/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2012)

We need to know what species and what age tortoise. If its the russian you talked about earlier, or really any Testudo sp., and its at least 3-4" already, then all you will need is the 100 or the 160 watt Powersun over one side of the enclosure. The MVB is a basking bulb, yes they will bask under it, and yes it will give them the UV that they need. You might also want to put a florescent tube strip light over the middle, just to light things up where the MVB isn't. MVBs need to point straight down and you need to use a ceramic fixture with a large aluminum hood. Any hardware store sells these. Adjust the height of your fixture to get the basking temp around 100. 8-10" will probably be too close.


----------



## 34KING18 (Jun 26, 2012)

The tortoise is a russian tortoise and he is about 3-4 inches. 

Which lightbulb would be better? The 100 watt of the 160 watt?

Is the florescent tube light strip available in pets stores and is it expensive? ( Can you give me the url to one? )

Does the florescent light go in an aquarium hood or do you just connect it to an outlet?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 26, 2012)

Ditto on what Tom said.

If it's a subadult Russian, I concur that one MVB powersun is adequate for both your basking/heating and your UVB lighting needs. And again, Tom is correct; the MVB should be pointed directly straight down, not at an angle. 

Positioning an MVB at an angle both compromises the UVB output as well as the integrity of the bulb, resulting in a light that is not giving out as much UVB as it was designed to (being directed straight down), and will likely burn-out/bust prematurely (kind of a bummer to replace a $35+ bulb!).

IMHO, the 100-watt should be fine. You can simply lower it or raise it accordingly to achieve the proper temperature.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2012)

The 160 will heat and light a larger area, but a 100 will save electricity and still get the job done.

The pet store would be the most expensive place to buy a fixture and bulb. You can pick up any old florescent tube light and fixture that suits your needs at any hardware store.


----------

